# Why Floradix? (and Where to get good ICE for MUNCHING ;) )



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Can someone give me a good explanation of why Floradix is so heavily recommended around here? I bought some yesterday, and I see that the amount of iron is much lower than my usual supplements - I have gotten the impression that it's in a more absorbable form or something, but I want to understand that properly.

FYI, I have been iron-deficiency anemic in the past; have been taking an iron supplement for a while both before and now during this pregnancy; my midwife reported to me the other day that my iron level (not sure exactly which blood test, don't know the # yet) is "just below the low end of normal".


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I use Herbal Iron which is similar. One of the benefits is no constipation. The amt of iron seems low but it works better at raising your iron levels IME.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Iron tablets are not as bioavailable and hard to digest. Floradix is easy to digest (no stomach aches, burps, etc.) and very bioavailable.

At one point in my life I suspected anemia. I started taking Floradix for maybe 3 days before taking the blood test. I forgot my iron levels but the doctor was extremely impressed (even said "wow!") with the level - I have no idea if I was anemic prior to taking Floradix but it seems it was being absorbed very well and very quickly.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I like Floradix because it doesn't cause me any constipation. I do have to admit that in this pregnancy, I've had far better luck with OTC iron supplements (Palafer). The Floradix wasn't doing much of anything. It worked like a charm in my last pregnancy, though.


----------



## Sativarain1 (Feb 27, 2003)

quick question. The floradix bottle says to use within 4 weeks and to refrigerate after opening. I didn't see this till the other day. It's about 6months old and half way gone. I never refrigerated till I read the exclaimer last week. Should I toss it for safety reasons?


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I would. It's a food-based product with no preservatives. Could have mold, etc.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sativarain1* 
quick question. The floradix bottle says to use within 4 weeks and to refrigerate after opening. I didn't see this till the other day. It's about 6months old and half way gone. I never refrigerated till I read the exclaimer last week. Should I toss it for safety reasons?

I don't know, but I looked all over the bottle to see if it said to refrigerate and could not find anything! Since seeing your post, I guess I'll put it in the fridge!

Thanks for the replies everyone, but what I'm looking for, if anyone knows is *why* it is more "bioavailable". The nutrtional breakdown lists ferrous gluconate - that's the same thing I was taking before, both on it's on, then more recently in Palafer. But it's in a much, much lower amount. So I'm concerned about whether it's enough, but have heard it's more bioavailable - I would like an explanation of that, if anyone knows.

Thanks!


----------



## Sativarain1 (Feb 27, 2003)

bump
still hoping for wise floradix taking mama's to answer these questions =)


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Iron can be bound to different elements and that effects the absorbtion. Some elements bind to iron and the body cannot utilize it, so it passes through the digestive tract, unabsorbed. Supposedly, the iron in Floradix is bound with gluconate which boosts it's absorbtion. Vitamin C also aids in absorbtion which is why you might hear to take your iron pill with a cup of OJ. Or likewise, you might hear to NOT take your iron pill with a cup of milk because calcium binds with iron and renders it basically unusable. There is actually much debate over whether some vegetables are beneficial for anemia (spinach) for these reasons- but anyhoo, sorry for the tangent.

Let us know if it works!


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

My experience with Floradix wasn't so great. I took it because it was recommended here so often. It was very easy on my tummy but (based on my symptoms) it did not seem to help my iron deficiency. After a couple weeks on Floradix, I had to switch to ferrous sulfate because it was so much less expensive. Within just a few days of taking the pills, my pica was gone, I had fewer episodes of tachycardia, and my cold sensitivity was improved. In a week, the lunulas on my fingernails started to come back... and I haven't had those since I was in preschool!

The pills do cause me intestinal discomfort, but it's well worth it to me to feel so much better so quickly.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Whoa. I was just about this post about this and was not sure where to stick it! SO I grab on to the tails of this thread.

Just found out I am still anemic from my pregnancy. I was taking iron for a while but ran out and never got more. Don't know if it helped. Biggest sign while pregnant was eating ice... but who knows if that really means anything as I was also an ice eater with my son's pregnancy but was not anemic. Oh well. Now my girls are 1 year + and I am still eating ice...

Had blood work a week or so ago and it came back 18.

But oddly that doc (gyn) didn't want to prescribe anything... they told me to find a PCP.







:

So I am looking at liquid supplements... this floradix is one I am considering.


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
Biggest sign while pregnant was eating ice... but who knows if that really means anything as I was also an ice eater with my son's pregnancy but was not anemic. Oh well. Now my girls are 1 year + and I am still eating ice...

I just enjoy ice in general (it's yummy!), but I've also found that I get this urge very strongly when my ferritin is low even if I am not yet anemic. I believe iron deficiency can be symptomatic long before it actually causes anemia. I wish I'd known this a lot sooner in life, but in the future I will always insist on having my ferritin checked directly rather than waiting for the effects to show up on my CBC.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasharna* 
I just enjoy ice in general (it's yummy!), but I've also found that I get this urge very strongly when my ferritin is low even if I am not yet anemic. I believe iron deficiency can be symptomatic long before it actually causes anemia. I wish I'd known this a lot sooner in life, but in the future I will always insist on having my ferritin checked directly rather than waiting for the effects to show up on my CBC.

You know what sucks about it is, with this ice thing, I get this zero-calorie snack that I totally enjoy and is totally filling. I kind of don't want the iron problem to get fixed!

But when I find myself driving to the store in a snow storm to buy ice... or getting up at 3am to eat ice... it's a little nutty.

I am a conniseur of ice. The stuff our ice maker makes is OK for tea but I generally don't like home made ice, the store bought stuff is cleaner and clearer tasting. Yummy. I rate a resturaunt by their ice. I went to an indian place once where they didn't give you ice - told us they don't use ice in India - I was practically twitching from ice withdrawal.

Ikea has good ice.

The hospital I had the twins at had AMAZING ice. I hated nearly everything else about that place, but plotting sneaking back in later on for ice.

My teeth though... this is probably not so good for my teeth...


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
You know what sucks about it is, with this ice thing, I get this zero-calorie snack that I totally enjoy and is totally filling. I kind of don't want the iron problem to get fixed!

I totally know what you mean! For the first half of this pregnancy, my midnight snack was a huge cup of ice with a little lemon juice on it. Now that my anemia is more under control, I want ice _cream_.









Quote:

I am a conniseur of ice. The stuff our ice maker makes is OK for tea but I generally don't like home made ice, the store bought stuff is cleaner and clearer tasting. Yummy. I rate a resturaunt by their ice. I went to an indian place once where they didn't give you ice - told us they don't use ice in India - I was practically twitching from ice withdrawal.

Ikea has good ice.

The hospital I had the twins at had AMAZING ice. I hated nearly everything else about that place, but plotting sneaking back in later on for ice.








I had the same thoughts about the hospital. Part of me is looking forward to going into labor again just so I can go have a huge thermos full of their delicious ice chips.

I got excited when there was a Sonic built here in town... not because I like chili dogs, but because they have one of my favorite kinds of ice makers. You know--the kind that makes little, crunchy, pellet-shaped ice. Whenever I go, I order a 5 cent giant cup of ice. I'm with you. I will seriously choose one restaurant over another just because of the shape of their ice.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasharna* 







I had the same thoughts about the hospital. Part of me is looking forward to going into labor again just so I can go have a huge thermos full of their delicious ice chips.

I got excited when there was a Sonic built here in town... not because I like chili dogs, but because they have one of my favorite kinds of ice makers. You know--the kind that makes little, crunchy, pellet-shaped ice. Whenever I go, I order a 5 cent giant cup of ice. I'm with you. I will seriously choose one restaurant over another just because of the shape of their ice.

I have heard from another crazy ice person that sonic has good ice. Now you have confirmed it. Must find Sonic!!!

My hospital had this like... they were like little cylinders of tightly, tightly, tightly compacted snow. Soft and easy to crunch but still very much ice. Little solid snow cone worms. Oh, it was heaven. It is the ice by which I now judge all other ice. Sometimes Ikea's ice comes out that way.

When we were touring the hospital, there was this picture of a snow covered mountain... I said to DH "That is making me HUNGRY."

My ice thing is crazy... kind of funny... but crazy... I wonder if it has become so ingrained that even if the iron thing is fixed I will still appreciate a good cup of ice...


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
I have heard from another crazy ice person that sonic has good ice. Now you have confirmed it. Must find Sonic!!!

OMG it's the best!!!







I went there the other day and got a huge drink, which they totally messed up, but I didn't care because all I wanted was the ice!







:

I agree that the ice thing is bogus. I love ice, even more now that I"m nauseous all the darn time!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
Iron can be bound to different elements and that effects the absorbtion. Some elements bind to iron and the body cannot utilize it, so it passes through the digestive tract, unabsorbed. Supposedly, the iron in Floradix is bound with gluconate which boosts it's absorbtion. Vitamin C also aids in absorbtion which is why you might hear to take your iron pill with a cup of OJ.

I think that's why my GP always recommends Palafer. It's formulated with vitamin C, to help with absorption. It does seem to be helping, so I'll live with the effect it's having on my digestive system.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
The hospital I had the twins at had AMAZING ice. I hated nearly everything else about that place, but plotting sneaking back in later on for ice.

That's the only thing about being back in hospital that I'm looking forward to - the only thing. They really do have awfully good ice. I'm not a connoisseur, but some ice is definitely above the average.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
Iron can be bound to different elements and that effects the absorbtion. Some elements bind to iron and the body cannot utilize it, so it passes through the digestive tract, unabsorbed. Supposedly, the iron in Floradix is bound with gluconate which boosts it's absorbtion. Vitamin C also aids in absorbtion which is why you might hear to take your iron pill with a cup of OJ. Or likewise, you might hear to NOT take your iron pill with a cup of milk because calcium binds with iron and renders it basically unusable. There is actually much debate over whether some vegetables are beneficial for anemia (spinach) for these reasons- but anyhoo, sorry for the tangent.

Let us know if it works!









Thank you! So now I'm still stumped as to why I paid the big buck$ for the darn Floradix when the store-brand stuff I bought was ferrous gluconate! Grrrr. Anyway, I will keep reading the thread here and see what else is being said.

eta: Kept reading, found a bunch of ice talk! That was funny.









Also, I took a generic ferrous gluconate, then for a while I was taking Palafer, then I just bought Floradix. Which I am kicking myself for doing without researching it first. Ah well.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
OMG it's the best!!!







I went there the other day and got a huge drink, which they totally messed up, but I didn't care because all I wanted was the ice!







:!


Well it seems there is a sonic 7 miles from me so we will have to try it out. Never been to one, do you actually sit outside in your car to eat? Is it THAT kind of drive in??

I think this will have to wait a few days as it is snowing... loading the kids up in the van and driving to Sonic to eat ice outside would be a little over the top.

So I'll just keep eating store-bought in the warmth of my house.

This Palavar stuff only seems to be available in Canada? Maybe I will have to make a run for the border to get some, LOL Is it constipating? That's always made me less than compliant about taking iron. I was hoping the liquid would be less so, which is why I was considering.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 

This Palavar stuff only seems to be available in Canada? Maybe I will have to make a run for the border to get some, LOL Is it constipating? That's always made me less than compliant about taking iron. I was hoping the liquid would be less so, which is why I was considering.

Palafer. I didn't know it was only in Canada. Pity. (Canadians remember those tea commercials?). Anyhoo, I don't know about the constipation factor..I used to have mild problems with the generic ferrous gluconate, and would take Metamucil daily (which aslo took care of the combine-with-vit.c thing, as I mixed my metamucil with orange juice!). But I have not made any special effort to avoid constipation with the Palafer and have not had any problems. If you do find it, I think there's a couple of different ones - the one I have is "Palafer CF" which means it has vit. C and folic acid as well as the ferrous gluconate.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
Well it seems there is a sonic 7 miles from me so we will have to try it out. Never been to one, do you actually sit outside in your car to eat? Is it THAT kind of drive in??

You can either eat in your car or take it to go. I've never seen one with an inside place to sit, only tables/chairs on a patio. Oh and they also make some of them with a drive-thru now.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
You can either eat in your car or take it to go. I've never seen one with an inside place to sit, only tables/chairs on a patio. Oh and they also make some of them with a drive-thru now.









I have always wondered what would happen if I were to go through a drive thru and hand them a large sack and say "Give me all of your... ice."

To clarify - I didn't say "I have never been to a sonic" as a means of implying that I am one of THOSE people who never ever eats junky food.... Sonic is just not a place I have ever tried.









Limabean - actually taking any thing with metamucil is not a good idea... so I have heard... the pills or whatever can get bound up in the fiber part and you won't absorb what's in them. But if it worked that way... hmmmm. I take metamucil anyway so... I personally wouldn't take them at the same time but maybe the met. would keep the iron from clogging the works. I just need to get a good iron supplement...


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmm, I did take them all together so that I'd get the o.j. in with the iron...and my levels did go up, and I felt better (took 4-5 weeks).

Should I change the title of this thread to "Where to get good ice!"?


----------



## bntamin (Mar 14, 2008)

Forget the cups filled with ice. Ice-lovers, if you're heading to Sonic, you can ask for a 5 lb. BAG of their ice for under $2. It's not on the menu, but you can ask for it (or at least here in my city).


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bntamin* 
Forget the cups filled with ice. Ice-lovers, if you're heading to Sonic, you can ask for a 5 lb. BAG of their ice for under $2. It's not on the menu, but you can ask for it (or at least here in my city).


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I have heard you can actually buy the ice ...

I will have to try it. I found Sonic a few days ago when I was driving around to keep the kids asleep in the car - but I was afraid to stop... not even my love of ice will tempt me to wake up 3 sleeping kids... but now I know where it is...


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
This Palavar stuff only seems to be available in Canada? Maybe I will have to make a run for the border to get some, LOL Is it constipating? That's always made me less than compliant about taking iron. I was hoping the liquid would be less so, which is why I was considering.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Limabean1975* 
Palafer. I didn't know it was only in Canada. Pity. (Canadians remember those tea commercials?). Anyhoo, I don't know about the constipation factor..I used to have mild problems with the generic ferrous gluconate, and would take Metamucil daily (which aslo took care of the combine-with-vit.c thing, as I mixed my metamucil with orange juice!). But I have not made any special effort to avoid constipation with the Palafer and have not had any problems. If you do find it, I think there's a couple of different ones - the one I have is "Palafer CF" which means it has vit. C and folic acid as well as the ferrous gluconate.

Yeah - Palafer CF is the stuff I'm taking, too.

I honestly can't tell for sure if it's constipating, as I've had trouble with that this whole pregnancy, but it doesn't seem too bad. I don't think it's been any worse since I started the Palafer.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bntamin* 
Forget the cups filled with ice. Ice-lovers, if you're heading to Sonic, you can ask for a 5 lb. BAG of their ice for under $2. It's not on the menu, but you can ask for it (or at least here in my city).











Thanks!


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bntamin* 
Forget the cups filled with ice. Ice-lovers, if you're heading to Sonic, you can ask for a 5 lb. BAG of their ice for under $2. It's not on the menu, but you can ask for it (or at least here in my city).

If only I had known this when I was pregnant! Oh well, there's always next time







:


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
My hospital had this like... they were like little cylinders of tightly, tightly, tightly compacted snow. Soft and easy to crunch but still very much ice. Little solid snow cone worms. Oh, it was heaven. *It is the ice by which I now judge all other ice.* Sometimes Ikea's ice comes out that way.

OH.MY.GOODNESS!!!!!! My hospital with my last birth was like that too. I was in love with the ice.

But my ice issues were symptomatic of severe anemia(like, blood transfusion low type of anemia). I still love ice but my desperate need for it is gone.


----------



## Erinz (Mar 1, 2006)

Just had to pop on to say I have tried ALL KINDS of iron supplements and Floradix is the only one I have found that doesn't constipate me and work my digestive system. My system must be very sensitive or something. Finding the Floradix Iron for me was a complete life saver this pregnancy. I've switched us to all the Floradix vitamins now and I really like them. (for what it's worth







)


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Popping in to say that Sonic ice is by far the best! Better than our hospital, even. LOL


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I used to eat ice a lot when I was younger and a vegetarian (wonder if I was anemic), but then my dentist told me never to eat ice, because it causes tiny cracks to form in the teeth, which then become cavities. He showed me the cracks in my teeth, said they were from chewing ice. It causes the teeth to be cold, which makes them more brittle then as it crunches, it puts an enormous force on them that cracks them. I have extreme sensitivity to cold now that may be from the cracks.


----------

